# Badger and Rooster: OFRN



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Badger and Rooster: OFRN


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I love that third picture, what a face to wake up too!! lol Great pictures


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Their beautiful!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am in love...reminds me so much of my ol gal Spice in my avatar pic....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice pics....dogs look VERY familiar, LOL.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice remarks!!!! Both of my boys, yes there are two LOL, are such an honor to own. Goemon, I knew that you would say that (wink wink)...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Love them, they've really matured nicely!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looking good, Christian!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Looking good, Christian!


Thanks cutie pie.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Love them, they've really matured nicely!!!


No, they are still immature LOL!!! Thanks


----------

